# Thiết Kế Nội Thất Hiện Đại Căn Hộ 68m2 Tại Opal Boulervard



## qiconcept (26/3/22)

Thiết kế nội thất hiện đại căn hộ 68m2 tại Opal Boulervard này phương án tốt nhất dựa trên kích thước và bố trí thực tế mặt bằng 2D. Không gian được Qi Concept thiết kế với phong cách Hiện đại và tone trắng xám thanh lịch. Đáp ứng toàn bộ yêu cầu về công năng cũng như ngân sách của gia chủ.




Nội dung bài viết

Không gian phòng khách thiết kế nội thất hiện đại
Không gian ăn uống ấm áp, bắt mắt
Nội thất phòng bếp căn hộ
Ban công căn hộ
Thiết kế phòng ngủ Master đẹp tinh tế
Không gian phòng ngủ phụ căn hộ
*Không gian phòng khách thiết kế nội thất hiện đại*
Phòng khách của căn hộ được KTS thiết kế nội thất hiện đại, tiết chế sắc lạnh của màu đèn hiện trạng bằng gam màu trung tính. Điểm nhấn là chiếc sofa bằng da màu nâu sang trọng trên nền tường được trang trí trang nhã. Ngoài ánh sáng tự nhiên, Qi Concept bố trí thêm ánh sáng viền trần màu ấm tạo cảm giác ấm áp. Kệ Tivi cũng là một thiết kế ghi điểm cho không gian phòng khách căn hộ. Với vách ốp đá Marbel sang trọng cùng hệ tủ lưu trữ tiện dụng.








*Không gian ăn uống ấm áp, bắt mắt*
Tường nơi ăn uống được ốp vách bằng kính thủy tối màu, là điểm nhấn tinh tế cho căn hộ. Bộ đèn trần bắt mắt tô điểm không gian thêm ấm cúng và lung linh hơn theo yêu cầu gia chủ. Bên cạnh đặt bức tranh nghệ thuật vô cùng ấn tượng. Thêm một vài chậu cây xanh và lọ hoa xinh xắn tạo không khí thoáng đãng, dễ chịu.












*Nội thất phòng bếp căn hộ*
Hệ thống tủ bếp chữ I màu trắng được bố trí độc lập cạnh logia thông thoáng. Ánh sáng từ hệ cửa kính giúp cho căn bếp trở nên ấn tượng hơn bao giờ hết. Đồ dùng được bố trí gọn gàng, ngăn nắp cho gia chủ nấu nướng thoải mái hơn. Để tiết kiệm diện tích, KTS Qi Concept đã tích hợp kệ TV và nơi để tủ lạnh thành một.








Tại ngay lối ra vào căn hộ, các KTS bố trí tủ giày dép tiện ích. Bên trên là kệ treo tường màu đen và trang trí giấy dán tường độc đáo.








*Ban công căn hộ*












*Thiết kế phòng ngủ Master đẹp tinh tế*
Đơn giản trong trang trí tạo nên nét đẹp tinh tế cho không gian phòng ngủ Master. Tuy diện tích nhỏ nhưng khi bước vào, gia chủ luôn cảm giác rộng rãi và thoải mái. Tab đầu giường thiết kế phá cách sang trọng, nhẹ nhàng mà vô cùng tinh tế và đầy cuốn hút.
Tủ quần áo kịch trần trần tích hợp bàn trang điểm tiện lợi. Góc làm việc có thiết kế treo tường, tiết kiệm diện tích tối đa.
























*Không gian phòng ngủ phụ căn hộ*












——————–
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales) 
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

